# Connecting with Liquidation/Broker Types



## peppermint patti (Jun 23, 2007)

Hope you have advice for me!!
I am at an impasse. How does one contact someone who would buy my whole lot of t shirts for a liquidation price? I went back to school full time and cannot spend the time to sell my shirt designs (unfortunately). I have 1000 or so mens black beefy t's with crazy, attitude, (some offensive) t's. They are top quality and the designs are screenprinted on. I was thinking of 2 opportunities. An already established web site that would just add my 9 designs to their repetoire, or someone who already rents booths at shows and would just add my shirts and make additional cash. I know i will have to give them away almost but i have resigned myself to that. Does anyone have any oideas. I live near los angeles and for shipping it would be great to get someone in this vicinity.
Thanx in advance, Patti


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

peppermint patti said:


> Hope you have advice for me!!
> I am at an impasse. How does one contact someone who would buy my whole lot of t shirts for a liquidation price? I went back to school full time and cannot spend the time to sell my shirt designs (unfortunately). I have 1000 or so mens black beefy t's with crazy, attitude, (some offensive) t's. They are top quality and the designs are screenprinted on. I was thinking of 2 opportunities. An already established web site that would just add my 9 designs to their repetoire, or someone who already rents booths at shows and would just add my shirts and make additional cash. I know i will have to give them away almost but i have resigned myself to that. Does anyone have any oideas. I live near los angeles and for shipping it would be great to get someone in this vicinity.
> Thanx in advance, Patti


You could try selling them in lots on eBay (or craigslist)


----------



## dbfarris (May 21, 2007)

there's an ad in the back of the printwear mag. 304-343-7184


----------



## peppermint patti (Jun 23, 2007)

Rodney i did that... individual is too much work... i will try the bulk type sale


----------

